# Ipod nano shipping - Purolator or FedEx?



## Alirio (Sep 9, 2005)

Was wondering how many people here haave had their iPod nano's shipped to them from the States via FedEx and how many had them sent Purolator.

I'm in Montreal and paid for Express shipping (13.00$) and it's coming via Purolator.


----------



## Steve-O (Apr 7, 2005)

fed eXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

Paid for expedited shipping
Coming via Purolator


----------



## Alirio (Sep 9, 2005)

Where are you located, Steve-O?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Paid for expedited shipping. Everything I've ever ordered from Apple has been expedited, shipped via FedEx, and my Nano is no exception.

It appears as though my order is stuck at FedEx/Customs in Mississauga though, which I find strange because all my other orders went directly from the main facility in Memphis, to the one not far from my home in Quebec (with no Customs delay). 

I wonder why my Nano is making a detour through Ontario? The delay is disappointing.


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

I bought 2 (one black one white) on Thursday nite. 4GB versions
They are in front of me as I type these. They arrived this morning. No engraving of course.
I am in Toronto and used regular shipping so it was *FREE*.

They shipped from a company called AX
7495 Brichmount Road
Markham ON L3R5G2
1-800-676-2775


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

You can use your legs?

i always wondered what mine did, dangling there off my computer chair. I can't quite lick that whole 'walking' fad though.


----------



## Steve-O (Apr 7, 2005)

Alirio said:


> Where are you located, Steve-O?


work: Toronto (yay)
home: Brampton (ugh)


----------



## Steve-O (Apr 7, 2005)

The Doug said:


> Paid for expedited shipping. Everything I've ever ordered from Apple has been expedited, shipped ... The delay is disappointing.


same thing im sitting on currently


----------



## mfenech (Jul 14, 2005)

That's Apple Canada's address! Mine (with engraving) shipped from China. Maybe the engraving is done right at the factory?

It's presently sitting in Mississauga awaiting customs clearance.

--
Mike



yatko said:


> They shipped from a company called AX
> 7495 Brichmount Road
> Markham ON L3R5G2
> 1-800-676-2775


----------



## Alirio (Sep 9, 2005)

mfenech said:


> That's Apple Canada's address! Mine (with engraving) shipped from China. Maybe the engraving is done right at the factory?
> 
> It's presently sitting in Mississauga awaiting customs clearance.
> 
> ...


How can yours (with engraving) be in Canada already? I ordered mine on Wednesday night without engraving (thought that usually speeds things up) and it shipped on Friday morning but hasn't even reached a Purolator scanner.

I hate not being able to track things from their origin.


----------



## mfenech (Jul 14, 2005)

It was in my hands yesterday afternoon shipped by FedEx. One of my co-workers got his at the same time. They shipped from China to Anchorage to Memphis to Mississauga to Toronto to us. We ordered right after they were available.

--
Mike



Alirio said:


> How can yours (with engraving) be in Canada already? I ordered mine on Wednesday night without engraving


----------

